# Video: Soloing the Grand Canyon for 27 Days in January



## rivermunkey (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Bonker (Aug 12, 2013)

Very inspirational video!


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Nice work*

I almost forgot how great it is!


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow.

Thank you for recording this.


----------



## nessles (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks all, glad it brought back some memories.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Truly amazing. Brought back exactly what I felt in March and April of 2010 when in the canyon.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you for sharing, I love sharing river life through movies. You've done a great job putting the story and film together. Glad you came home safe and rejuvenated!


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice! Brings back memories of my one 3-day solo I did on an Outward Bound trip decades ago. There really is something unique about going solo in the wilderness, and the self-reliance it engenders.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

amazing. Thanks for the share!


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

The perfect documentary. And we get philosophy to boot! Outstanding paddling skills, and excellent job of keeping the GoPro steady. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Haggardphunk (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Great footage and the editing was awesome too.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Great job.

I'm so looking forward to next October.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

That came together very well John. Nice job! You might be glad to know the tammy log you used to climb up into silver grotto was still there in mid-June. Not sure it'll survive to monsoon, but I scurried up it as well. Very cool movie!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Awesome, awesome. I love soloing things, but this is the mack daddy. I don't remember the last time I watched a 26 minute video, self produced but I enjoyed every minute. 
You are a great story teller, I hope you get to continue. Cheers.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh I must warch this as Robb is a friend of mine 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Stripperclip (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the great video!!


----------



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Awesome!*

I thoroughly enjoyed watching your video....the narration, video footage and music all came together very well.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Loved your film! Do you see your self doing more long GC kayak self supports solo?


----------



## nessles (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks again for all the support everyone. I think a lot of the time spent filming and editing seemed like it was the opposite of what I was trying to accomplish in this film - slaving away in front of a computer instead of spending more time on the water, but it's good to know it inspires and brings back memories. I may try to pursue filming/documentaries a little more seriously, so keep an eye out.



buckmanriver said:


> Loved your film! Do you see your self doing more long GC kayak self supports solo?


I definitely crave it now. You don't get the same experience with other people, which isn't to say one is better than the other, but the feeling of having so much freedom in such a magnificent place is pretty unique. I think next time I go down I want it to be with friends and family so I don't feel selfish, keeping the experience to myself, but would certainly go back alone in a heartbeat. Not only the Grand Canyon though, there's something special about wilderness time spent alone. It engenders a lot of introspection and soul searching that doesn't happen in the bustle of normal life.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Awesome video! I'm going in October and wow did this make me pumped to be stoked!!!


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

I think this is everyone's fantasy who's been down the GC. Been through 3 times in the playboat (group trips), and have it in the back of my mind to do exactly what you did. Would be interested in the logistical quest you went through if you ever have the energy to put that out there. Just another 'Thank you for sharing'. Beautifully done.


----------



## docd (Feb 14, 2004)

The commentary accurately reflects the experience. Well done. DocD


----------



## Elkhermes (Dec 23, 2012)

☆☆☆That.was.cool!!!☆☆☆
Well done sir. I salute you.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

Just Awesome! I had my first trip down this summer in a raft with a group... I'm not sure my kayaking skill will ever be good enough again to solo in kayak, but you've got me thinking about it in a raft! Nice work and great video!


----------



## nessles (Sep 8, 2011)

Marc said:


> I think this is everyone's fantasy who's been down the GC. Been through 3 times in the playboat (group trips), and have it in the back of my mind to do exactly what you did. Would be interested in the logistical quest you went through if you ever have the energy to put that out there. Just another 'Thank you for sharing'. Beautifully done.


Marc, I'll definitely throw up a how-to guide on my website when I have a chance this semester. The logistics are much easier than a raft trip, but I have some good tips for making a solo trip smooth.

- John


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Well done John! Best film I've seen on the GC yet, and self-produced too. You've got some solid skills. 

I've been working and playing in the Big Ditch since 1976 in every kind of craft allowed down there, commercial, private and science, but I've never soloed it. Now you've got me planning away!


----------

